

There Is No Ctrl-Z In Life - npguy
http://statspotting.com/there-is-no-ctrl-z-in-life/

======
general_failure
Yup, life is more like CPS/continuation passing like in node.js. Errors are
passed on to the next function till the end of the line. The errors are the
first argument signifying their importance - process your past errors first
before making future decisions :)

------
VaucGiaps
[2012]

